# Need money! H: Chaos Space Marines. W: Delves, Lizzies or money.



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

*H: Chaos Space Marines. W: Money*

1 x Rhino (Painted) 15$
1 x Terminator Lord (Painted, assembled as a sorcerer.) 8$
5 x Possessed (1 partially painted, 4 primed.) 10$
20 x Chaos Space Marines (4 partially assembled, legs, torso and head. Champion has meltagun and power-sword. Heavy Bolter and Plasma Gun. Chaos Undivided Icon. One only primed but not painted.) 30$
3 x Noise Marines (Noise Champion with Doom Siren and Power Fist. Blastmaster and Sonic Blaster) 5$
10 x Bloodletters (Standard weighed down with magnet and painted. Rest assembled but unpainted.) 10$
5 x Terminators (One unpainted. Two have detached arms, but otherwise intact.) 20$
1 x Obliterator (Painted) 8$

I have the bits and boxes for all items. If you're outside the United States, you pay shipping. If you're inside, I'll pay if you make a large enough order. If you buy the entire bundle it's 80$.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

1 x Rhino (Painted)
-10 Chaos Marines

Well this interests me, depending how much you want and if you have pictures let me know! Also do you have any plaguemarines kicking around?

Not to mention i almost forgot what are the chaos marines built with? Plastic or super glue.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't have any Plague Marines. The Chaos Space Marines are built with superglue I believe, a brand called Zap-A-Gap. I'll get some pics up.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> I don't have any Plague Marines. The Chaos Space Marines are built with superglue I believe, a brand called Zap-A-Gap. I'll get some pics up.


Ok thats jackal. If they are super glued thats good since im debating painting shoulder pads off the model to reduce the chances of any bleached bone getting on my purple armor.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll upload the pictures to my Imgur account here: 
http://maskedjackal.imgur.com/all/

Also, laugh at the poor painting at your risk.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Added the rest of the models. If you see any parts missing, (Probably the spikes on the Termies) I've got them in my bits box and will send them to you if you buy them.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> I'll upload the pictures to my Imgur account here:
> http://maskedjackal.imgur.com/all/
> 
> Also, laugh at the poor painting at your risk.


AHAHAHAHAHAHA!

They arn't open for the public to view


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> They arn't open for the public to view


Fixed. Seems they messed with the settings while I was gone.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok i can fix the rhino i think....so that interests me along with 10 unpainted chaos marines if you have any


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Ok i can fix the rhino i think....so that interests me along with 10 unpainted chaos marines if you have any


I do not have 10 that are unpainted.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> I do not have 10 that are unpainted.


Damn it :ireful2:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Damn it :ireful2:


I uploaded the pictures, they come as they are shown on there. If you'd looked, you could quite clearly see that 3 are unpainted and partially assembled, one is only primed. (Turns out I counted a bit wrong, oops.)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

These guys are still up for sale! Probably will be dropping the price too!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Since there hasn't been any sales yet, I'm posting a complete price-list in the original post.


----------

